# My favorite fish, past & present



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

My barra









My other barra... who, unfortunately lived his last days in a 20g hospital tank... long story 









My first and probably last breeding pair of oscars









My batfish (sorry! admittedly, this one is a salty)









dovii









jd









tiger shovelnose cat

















w/c oscar from fl









my old indoor pond... housed several large plecos as well as a variety of small and large cichlids









ck









resced mayan cichlid









rescued oscar









lemon oscar









ornate bichir & friends... who, later became food *r2









gravid cherry barb 









pacu









loisille











...and that's it, hope you enjoyed & please comment *pc

mind you, each and everyone of these fish has a verrryyy interesting story behind him/her or else they wouldn't have made it in the thread


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks

bichir didn't get swallowed, he ended up swallowing those barbs and tetras, and a senegal that was in the tank with him...

if i can remember the stock in that tank was

x10 black tip tetra
x4 cherry barb
x1 clown pleco
x1 oscar 
x1 ornate bichir
x1 senegal bichir

im awefully bad at abbreviations, what's a DNR again? *n1*r2


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

hmm never heard of them...

EDIT: upon a google search, i now realize these are a species of australian rainbow fish. you know im not a big fan of them. but they are cool fish.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*A very impressive display of fish, i can only imagine how many hours of enjoyment youve had with them, thank you for sharing.*

And Thanks Devil, i thought you were using a code to throw me off


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

wow..nice you like saltwater fish and i like discus fish..hi hi.....


----------



## samax (Aug 30, 2010)

wow luv all your fish, they are all amazing. i espically like the indoor pond with the large pleco as i luv them!


----------

